
Top 7 Tips to be More Successful at Everything - kevinxray
http://stirtzgroup.com/2007/04/13/top-7-tips-to-be-more-successful-at-everything/
======
juwo
I find it interesting that all the people who tell you how to be successful,
are not successful at anything other than telling you how to be successful.

------
kevinxray
Present company excluded, I presume! ;

